# 6 million dollar home theater - this guy is nuts!



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Check out this guy's setup. I saw it on Million Dollar Rooms the other night and there's a ton of links already on the 'net:

Google


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

wow!! 66k watts


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats all that stuff on the floor in front of the speakers causing all sorts of reflections. Doesnt seem like much for 6 mil from the pics.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Let me guess it's the guy with the McIntosh amps.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

video stated it was a mid level stereo system a audio shop sells...... 

Kinda surprised they use Mcintosh.... they aren't close to the best any more. Use to be among the best but not so much anymore.....


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Six million and he uses disco to demonstrate........
Only thing missing was not having Dirk Diggler's junk on the screen.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I mean the guy has a VHS player...


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

if only he had a fusible link to make it more chestier.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll take what NotNYT has.

8x 18" LMS Ultra 5400s in 4 sealed enclosures - AVS Forum

Home Theater


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

A prime example of how to waste 6 million dollars on a home cinema layout. Most people can do significantly better at 1/4 the budget.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

He also has a couple of dedicated transformers behind his house. The show said his electric bill tops $1k every month >_>


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> He also has a couple of dedicated transformers behind his house. The show said his electric bill tops $1k every month >_>


That comes to no surprise. McIntosh amps truly are power hungry monsters.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

I watched this episode... this guy went nuts w/ the room, nice as hell though.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Was posted back in '08
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...heaters-kipnis-studio-standard-cine-beta.html

Here is their website: KSS

Here is the layout


















Just Geeks with money... not a waste of cash...their way of having fun and bringing attention to themselves. Just imagine if the top movie Geek went the cheap budget route....there would be no George Lucas "Standard" that we know today! And old George spent did not hold back at all on his own private screening room at the Skywalker Ranch, The Stag Theater!
http://www.mediaandmarketing.com/13Writer/Profiles/AM.Skywalker_Sound.html
http://www.thx.com/about-us/the-thx-story/












Written in May 1998 by Mel Lambert said:


> Stag Theater:
> With overall aesthetic design by George Lucas, the 300-seat THX-certified Stag Theatre is intended for showcase presentations at the facility, as well as enabling staff to hear mixes in an environment that has been designed specifically to mimic the overall dimensions and system response of a state-of-the-art movie theater. The Harkness screen measures 50 feet wide by 23 high, with a maximum picture size of 48 feet 10 inches by 22 feet 2 inches; the furthest seat from the screen has a less than 26-degree viewing angle. (THX recommends 36 degrees.)
> 
> THX-approved loudspeaker components within the front speaker baffle wall include units from JBL and Electro-Voice, powered by QSC amplifiers. Low frequencies are handled by a Kintek subwoofer system, while an array of 22 Boston Acoustic units provide surround coverage in the rear of the theater. Overall Noise Criteria within the theater is rated at less that NC 20.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

What a waste. Poor (rich) guy bought into the tube hype...


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh! the things I'd do with 6 million!


----------

